# [Heisec] Vermutlich Hintertür im Crypto-NAS von Verbatim



## Newsfeed (1 August 2011)

Ein Test von NAS-Systemen mit eingebauter Verschlüsselung enthüllte bei Verbatims Powerbay Databank einen unerklärlichen Zweitschlüssel, den der Hersteller nicht kommentieren wollte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

